# Fallout 3 Female Ghoul Costume...



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

That is pretty gross. Just glad Fallout Ghouls aren't that detailed I wouldn't be able to play it with out throwing up. So in other words ..... Great job on it!!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

My sons love Fallout 3, they're currently playing New Vegas. Cool mask


----------



## remyghost (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome. I love those ghouls. How did you make it?


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

remyghost said:


> Awesome. I love those ghouls. How did you make it?


100% latex, fake blood, flesh cream, & fake hair


----------



## BlackwaterFX (Oct 9, 2009)

we are glad we could help with this makeup


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ugh.
Disgusting 

But in a good way.


----------



## BlackwaterFX (Oct 9, 2009)

i think its a pretty good representation of how they would look in real life if they existed


----------

